# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Jakie dermokosmetyki i emolienty do pielęgnacji suchej skóry?

## atopik

Witam!

Moja trzyletnia córeczka choruje na azs i mamy właśnie problem z dobraniem odpowiednich kosmetyków do pielęgnacji suchej, swędzącej skóry. Na początku mała miała zwykłą alergię pokarmową. Dopiero niedawno zaczęły się problemy skórne wskazujące na azs - przede wszystkim świąd no i okresowe wysypki jak ją coś uczuli. Lekarz poradził stosować nawilżające dermokosmetyki no i jeszcze dodatkowo coś do kąpieli. Ponieważ poprzedni płyn do kąpieli, dodam że hypoalergiczny, uczulił moją córeczkę, to też zaczęłam szukać innych kosmetyków. Koleżanka poleciła ostatnio a-dermę, ale sama nie wiem co to za kosmetyki i czy mogę tego użyć dla małej dziewczynki.

----------


## smokysmoke

Z tego co się naczytałam i nasłuchałam od zadowolonych koleżanek-mam  A-derma jest idealna do skóry atopowej i bez najmniejszych obaw można stosować ich dermokosmetyki u malutkich dzieci. Są bardzo delikatne, doskonale leczą i pielęgnują skórę z problemami, oraz są hypoalergiczne, więc obawa przed alergią, która tak często się pojawia, całkowicie znika : )

----------


## atopik

Rzeczywiście fajne te kosmetyki, choć nie mogę się wypowiedzieć o całej serii. My na razie zaczęłyśmy od kostki dermokosmetycznej i kremu na buźkę i jest naprawdę ok. Na razie objawy bardzo się złagodziły i prawie nic nie widać. Mam nadzieję, że poradzimy sobie przy tym z alergiami i dermokosmetyki wystarczą. Jakoś nie mam ochoty po jakieć poważniejsze leki sięgać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Karola

najbardziej skutecznym dermokosmetykiem jest kolagen, będący budulcem naszych tkanek, z wielkim synteza tego białka maleje w naszym organizmie  i dlatego trzeba uzupełniać braki nawilżając skórę dobrym, pozbawionym chemii żelem, sama stosuję kolagen white 30+ i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany EMILIA

opis brzmi ciekawie tego kolagenu, kiedyś w necie już czytałam o pozytywnych właściwościach tego białka, ale mogłabyś uściślić jaki ma dokłądnie skład ten żel i jak często trzeba go stosować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Karola

W składzie tego kolagenu znajdują się tylko naturalne, wartościowe substancje: kolagen, woda, kwas mlekowy i glikol kaprylowy. Jeśli zaś chodzi o częstotliwość stosowania to ja używam go co wieczór, podobno na kolagen ustrojowy w skórze wymienia się w 110-115 dni, zatem po takim okresie zobaczysz pierwsze efekty  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany EMILIA

to trochę długi okres czasu... no ale w sumie na efekty zawsze trzeba poczekać ;/ dzięki za info

----------


## arabikus

Dobrymi kosmetykami do skóry atopowej są te z Cethapila, sama używam Dermoprotektora do twarzy i ciała i efekty są bardzo dobre.

mieszkania na sprzedaż warszawa

----------


## Vollamed_pl

Znajoma poleciła mi ostatnio kosmetyki firmy Pharmaceris. Z tych jednak bardziej znanych, szczególnie dla dzieci, warto zwrócić uwagę na Emolium. Można rozważyć kupno olejku do kąpieli plus balsamu.

----------


## Daria_0293

Moje dziecko leczyłam na azs dermokosmetykami Decubal, które zalecił nam dermatolog. W naszym przypadku widoczne efekty pojawiły się już w drugim tygodniu stosowania. Sama też z nich teraz korzystam, ale już do samego nawilżania i również jestem bardzo zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moje dziecko leczyłam na azs dermokosmetykami Decubal, które zalecił nam dermatolog. W naszym przypadku widoczne efekty pojawiły się już w drugim tygodniu stosowania. Sama też z nich teraz korzystam, ale już do samego nawilżania i również jestem bardzo zadowolona


czy te kremy można stosować u niemowląt?

----------


## lluna

Podpisuję się pod pytaniem - jak małych dzieci można je stosować?  Zastanawiam się czy nie zaszkodzą mojej 1,5 rocznej córce...

----------


## kawusia

Ja stosuję dermokosmetyki cetaphil, u dzieci też można ich używać. Chociaż mają też serię typowo przeznaczoną dla dzieci.

----------


## pati!koksa

Mi sprawdzaja sie dermokosmetyki od novaclear - seria atopis. mozna uzywac takze u dzieci, koja i nawilzaja skore pozostawiajac dlugotrwaly efekt.

----------


## Amila

Jeśli macie wrażliwą skórę, ze skłonnością do przesuszenia a nawet azs, polecam poprosić dermatologa o receptę na maść do wykonania w aptece. Ewentualnie porozmawiać z farmaceutką np. w aptece DOZ (bo oni mają zaplecze do wykonywania takich kremów, maści) może coś poradzi i poratuje takim specyfikiem do smarowania.

----------


## tinna

stosuję dermokosmetyki a oprócz nich takze piję codziennie estovite skin, to świetny suplement z wiesiołkiem, kwasami omega, pomaga utrzymać skórze odpowiednie nawilżenie

----------

